# Sasha



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

As some of you know my GSD, Sasha was put to sleep yesterday.
She kept her eyes open to the end, She Loved life.
I wanted to write a little bit about her but I can't, so I'm just going to post some picturs of her life.



























































































Goodbye Sash, We love you


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

So sorry for your loss - she looked like a beautiful dog. I'm sure she will be greatly missed

Lou


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

You must have been so proud of her and will miss her greatley. Try to focus on all the good times and memories of her. She was such a beautiful dog and love the picture of her holding the pups lead it is so sweet. So sorry again for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

She is an absolutely beautiful dog.....stunning pics.

RIP SASHA


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless her she looks wonderful in those pics RIP sasha  xx*


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

RIP Sasha
i'm so sorry for ur loss 
beautiful pics and an amazin lookin dog 
xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP Sasha - she looked a lovely dog,,,,,run free at rainbow bridgex


----------



## sylneo (Oct 13, 2008)

Amazing pictures of her. so sorry for your loss. RIP Sasha


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww so sorry to hear she has gone. She was lovely. xxx


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

sorry to hear of your loss - she was a beautiful girlie. RIP Sasha xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Shane so sorry about Sasha she was beautiful


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bless her 

She looked like she enjoyed life and gave you many happy memories.

RIP Sasha

M
x


----------



## RayGuselli (Nov 9, 2008)

Sad sad indeed....a beautiful pet........

Thoughts are with you

Ray Ann and Maria


----------

